# How long did you use a nursing pillow?



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

My son is 8 weeks old, and I find that I still have to use a special nursing pillow (I have a Honeysuckle and My Brest Friend). When I attempt to nurse him without a pillow in public his latch is awful and it ends up being a big disaster. So for those who use nursing pillows, how long do you find them to be helpful/necessary? When were you able to discard them?


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

Call me uncoordinated, but I still use something, all the time. Even if it's just my diaper bag!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

I found that a nursing pillow or a regular sleeping pillow was positive while my son was about your childs age as well. It aided my son and myself while we began our breastfeeding relationship. I stopped using them when my MW stated that DS's head was starting to be a tad flat on one side. My right breast was and still is the primary milk supply. Practice without the pillow and your days nursing in public will get better. As with any relationship, they change!


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

Agree with the PP about practicing without the Pillow!

I used a bobby for maybe the first 3 months then she started to get bigger and it was a easier overall.

Lots of hugs for the NIP issues though.

I remember the first time I tried when she was about 3 weeks old. Outside, at a night Cape League game. It ended with me in tears and DH grabbing our stuff and following me crying with DD back to the car. Nothing bad happened, it was just stressful because she wasn't latching right and was crying and I was getting freaked out.

Try a little bit each day to not use the pillow. Just take your time, your LO is only 8 weeks old!! Be patient and eventually you'll find you can nurse and talk on the phone, keep nursing when you have to get up and carry your baby one armed etc....Just takes practice!


----------



## Tzjules (Feb 10, 2011)

I used a nursing pillow with my first for awhile, but I had a Boppy and I'm tall so it was not very comfortable. Even as she got older it was easy to cradle her in my arm and rest my arm on the pillow (I had a long feeder) so my arm wouldn't get tired. I recently heard about the Honeysuckle pillow but I can't find it for sale online anywhere. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

You mean a Boppy right? My son is 3mths old and I still use one. If I don't have it I use a pillow. Nursing in public is hard without one. He won't latch right and ends up getting milk all over the place, then spits up a ton. My boobs are large so in the beginning I tended to hold them for him so he didnt suffocate, and now its just a habit.


----------



## NoraFlood (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tzjules*
> 
> I used a nursing pillow with my first for awhile, but I had a Boppy and I'm tall so it was not very comfortable. Even as she got older it was easy to cradle her in my arm and rest my arm on the pillow (I had a long feeder) so my arm wouldn't get tired. I recently heard about the Honeysuckle pillow but I can't find it for sale online anywhere. Where did you get yours?


Craigslist--it's not made anymore







But here is one that looks very similar: http://www.balboababy.com/nursing_pillow.html


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

My DD is almost 9 months and we still use the boppy







(pretty much all the time when we're at home). If I'm out at someone's house, I'll grab one of their pillows, like a couch pillow, or a few times when DD has needed it to be dark or less distracting, I'll go into a bedroom and side-lie or commandeer a bed pillow. Being so used to the pillow makes NIP a pain, but I'm able to do it pretty easily now (crossing one leg over the other to raise her up helped when she was smaller). You can use your diaper bag or a wadded-up baby blanket or a sweatshirt or whatever you have with you if you really need a prop.


----------

